# Sony PRST-1 on sale



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

At my local BestBuy the Sony PRST-1 (Black only) is on clearance for $86.99.  
Salesperson says they will no longer be carried at BB, but this is a great price for this reader.
Other stores may have the Red, but I haven't checked.
This pricing does NOT show online.


----------

